# people hair clipper to shear angora goats?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i found some electric sheep shears on ebay that would cost about $110 (price+shipping). all the others i've found are $200 and up. dad says "well i was thinking we could try a pair of hair clippers." i am not thinking that people hair clippers will shear an angora goat... i only have three does right now but i want to build up a little herd and do the whole fiber thing. i really really really want to do it all myself and i got a pretty good idea from the web so far (thank you youtube!) and i'm pretty confidant that i wont kill anybody in the process :wink: i really dont think i could do them with the scissors... i'd be like :doh: :help: 

so ebay clippers or people hair clippers?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharp or new clippers are a must. I don't think it really matters if they were intended for people or animals. I used to groom dogs and the clippers were basically the same wether intended for people or animals. Whal makes clippers that aren't too expensive. I would just go for a good new or sharp blade (or it will pull at the hair instead of cut it) and not a narrow one or it will take much longer.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

People clippers do not work well. You are better off to buy the Fiskar Easy Action scissors and just clip by hand.
http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Sewing-and-Quilting/Sewing-Scissors/Easy-Action-Scissors


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think the people hair clippers would work very well. You could post an add on craigslist looking for clippers....maybe someone has some they no longer need.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

To do a good job shearing Angoras with electric clippers you need blades that are designed for that fine mohair. People clippers will not cut the hair correctly and will likely pull the hair making the goats very uncomfortable. If you can find clippers with asheep shearing head on them for less than $150, that is a good price. 

I can look at the #s on my blades and post them tomorrow. I use a 4point cutter
with a 20 tooth comb I think.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

People clippers will not work on the Angoras. You need sheephead clippers/shears. I use a 20 tooth comb and 4 point blade on my clippers. If they aren't set correctly, you will pull the fiber instead of cutting it.

I did 5 sheep with the Fiskars when I first started and saved up for my clippers. If you can find them on eBay or on Craiglist, that is what you are going to want to do.


----------

